# Pole barn



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

sounds like a plan. good luck.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

........


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

How do you go out of the bottom of the house panel to an LB? If the panel is on an exterior wall, just use a rear KO and nipple out to the LB.

What size URD will you be using inside that 1 1/4"?


----------



## psd7.3 (Jul 2, 2010)

2-2-4 sound right. And sorry the panel is located on the right of the service door so its not on the exterior wall i will be removing the drywall to pvc them exiting out the exterior walll.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

psd7.3 said:


> 2-2-4 sound right. And sorry the panel is located on the right of the service door so its not on the exterior wall i will be removing the drywall to pvc them exiting out the exterior walll.


O.K. i see now how you are exiting the house panel, but 2-2-4 is wrong. Your OP said 4-wire.


----------



## psd7.3 (Jul 2, 2010)

What size then? This part of the code confuses me. Do i run a 4 wire with a ground rod or run three wire with 2 ground rods?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

psd7.3 said:


> Starting a pole barn for my dad tommorow at his farm. Permit already pulled. A couple questions i need answered. The house is about 20' away from the structure. The house has a 200 amp underground service feeding a 40 circuit homeline. My plan is to set a 90 amp breaker in the homeline panel and since the panel sits on the exterior wall of where im going to be entering with pvc. I want to pvc out of the bottom of the panel with 1 1/4 thru the wall outside to a lb then run underground to the barn. I got a 90 stubbed in the floor already. 4 wire urd(size?) into the barn feeding a 100 amp QO main breaker panel. 2 ground rods. I am just stubbing out ofthe panel with 3/4" emt up to the cieling and running to all my ligts and outlets with 12-2.
> What do yAll think?




I think you should hire an electrician! :jester:


----------



## psd7.3 (Jul 2, 2010)

Also the inspectors are hard here. Will i catch hell for drilling the studs in the house for my 1 1/4 pvc To get in the panel. Its a load bearing.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

#2 copper xlpe for 100 amps, should have stubbed 1 1/2" or 2" for aluminum . Use trailer quadplex 2-2-2-4 al xple, OCPD @80 amps until after inspection, upgrade to 100 amps.


----------



## psd7.3 (Jul 2, 2010)

He wants to run aluminum for price. Trust me already tried talking him into copper. And old timer, all the electricians are busy here so im trying to find a plumber haaha


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Check out 250.32 250.50 and 250.52.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Where are you mounting the panel in the barn? What is the barn going to be used for? Like has already been stated, I'd recommend a 2-2-2 URD with and additional USE #4 4th wire. If cattle are housed in the pole barn that changes the whole picture.


----------



## psd7.3 (Jul 2, 2010)

No animals. All for storage


----------



## psd7.3 (Jul 2, 2010)

Panel is on exterior wall next to service door


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

psd7.3 said:


> Panel is on exterior wall next to service door


Should be no problem then but you'll have to make sure the URD is dual-rated. 2-2-2 URD dual-rated with an additional 4th USE wire no smaller than #6. Problem you got is your PVC is too small for that!! Upsize to 1½" PVC or larger! Two ground rods installed at the barn service. Call before you dig!!! No electricians in Ohio???? Hard to believe


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd recommend doing a 2" conduit, cost won't be too horrible, as its only ~20', and it will be a hell of a lot easier getting 3 2 awg & a 4 awg through the LBs.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

psd7.3 said:


> Also the inspectors are hard here. Will i catch hell for drilling the studs in the house for my 1 1/4 pvc To get in the panel. Its a load bearing.


oh---yes unless you have 8x8s on 4" centers


----------



## psd7.3 (Jul 2, 2010)

I guess my only real question is if i could get away with 3 wire urd ( ive got 100 foot of it at our shop the boss said i could have) instead of using 4 wire. Since it would be considered a seperate service right? Having a hard time finding this in my 08 book


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

psd7.3 said:


> I guess my only real question is if i could get away with 3 wire urd ( ive got 100 foot of it at our shop the boss said i could have) instead of using 4 wire. Since it would be considered a seperate service right? Having a hard time finding this in my 08 book


The panel in the barn is a sub panel so you will need to run 4 wire.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

URD isn't listed for interior installations is it? I would just run PVC the whole way since it is only 20' and pull in 2-#2s, 1 #4, and 1#6, and run with it. Sweep up the wall behind the house panel, LB into one of the knockouts in the back of the panel and you're good.


----------



## psd7.3 (Jul 2, 2010)

I can fit 2 #2's 1 #4 and one #6 in a 1 1/4 pvc correct? They already buried the pvc before i arrived


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

psd7.3 said:


> I can fit 2 #2's 1 #4 and one #6 in a 1 1/4 pvc correct? They already buried the pvc before i arrived


Your Ungrounded conductors and your grounded conductor must be the same size.


----------



## psd7.3 (Jul 2, 2010)

Both #4's. Now i wish i did more resi.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

psd7.3 said:


> Both #4's. Now i wish i did more resi.


Look in chapter 9 for PVC it will tell you what will fit in 1 1/4" pipe.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Your Ungrounded conductors and your grounded conductor must be the same size.


Why?


----------

